# TNT Fig and Ricotta Crostini



## betterthanabox (Sep 21, 2011)

Here are my beautiful Fig and Ricotta Crostini, What do you think?
All you have to do is toast, spread and top. Super easy and quick appetizer!

Fig and Ricotta Crostini


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 21, 2011)

I think that I'll toast, spread and top!!! I love jam, figs and ricotta and good ole toasted bread

Thanks Joy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 21, 2011)

That sounds yummy.


----------



## betterthanabox (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, Just a warning- they are a little addictive.


----------

